# Ground venison with bacon as fat?



## lennyluminum

How much raw bacon should I put into a 5 lb batch of ground venison for a 80/20 mix?


----------



## shoneyboy

1lb of bacon for 5lbs of deer will make it 80/20.....SB


----------



## voodoochile

when I make deer burger I use 10 lb deer , 1 lb bacon , 1 1/2 -2 lb beef suet ............ makes the best deer burger ! 

 beef suet has a lot of flavor . People who claim they dont like deer will  eat this  burger grilled and never believe they are eating deer .


----------



## skhunter

I use bacon ends, they are  cheaper.


----------



## mrh

I us 3 lbs deer 2 lbs cheap ground beef and 1 lbs bacon   (ends if I can find them).... Very tasty and makes a killer meatloaf!

Mark


----------



## davemo

Hold on by fresh bacon do u mean uncured bacon???? Very important as bacon u buy off the shelf at the local grocery store already has cure added. In which case u are using to much cure if u follow the general directions for cure to meat ratio


----------



## voodoochile

use cured bacon ......... you are making burger here ........ not sausage  ...... you will not be adding additional cure


----------



## lennyluminum

Store bought cured bacon! If my math is right wouldn't it be 4 lbs meat to 1lb bacon for a 80/20 mix?


----------



## voodoochile

yes


----------



## dae06

lennyluminum said:


> Store bought cured bacon! If my math is right wouldn't it be 4 lbs meat to 1lb bacon for a 80/20 mix?


Sorry, I have to say it, but because bacon is not 100% fat, your mix will be slightly leaner than 80/20. Will it matter, probably not, but you are adding a little more meat also when using bacon. Bacon can vary from 10%-90% fat, so the higher amount of fat the bacon has, the closer you will be to your 80/20 mix.

Don't shoot me....... its just the way my mind thinks.


----------



## voodoochile

10 lb deer , 1 lb bacon , 1 1/2 -2 lb beef suet ............ makes the best deer burger !


----------



## silentkilla

I know this is an old post but I'm going to be making some if this in the future. Wanted to know if you guys add any seasonings while grinding & if so what seasonings?


----------



## voodoochile

I normally dont with this mix .......... its basically for burger ............ However you can add spice if you like ......... a brat spice recipe would probably be good


----------



## southernfire97

I have started adding a TBS of Jeff's rub per 2 lbs of burger meat at the time I make up my patties. Gives it that extra kick and everyone loves it!


----------



## silentkilla

Thanks!


----------



## lennyluminum

southernfire97 said:


> I have started adding a TBS of Jeff's rub per 2 lbs of burger meat at the time I make up my patties. Gives it that extra kick and everyone loves it!



Great idea i never thought of putting the rub on burgers


----------



## wazzuqer

What is beef suet?. We are gonna make venison/bacon burger next weekend might want to add it


----------



## voodoochile

beef suet is internal fat taken from the abdominal cavity of a cow . it can be hard to find but a real butcher shop will be able to get it or  can tell you where to get it .It has a low melting temp and lots of flavor . Great for burger


----------



## crazymoon

You won't need any suet if you are adding 1 pound of bacon for 4 pounds of venison. You will get a good bacon burger which holds together well w/ plenty of flavor . CM


----------



## voodoochile

i've tried it both ways ........... I would leave out the bacon before I would leave out the suet 

thats also 2 1/2 lb of bacon for 10 lbs of deer meat . You can buy suet for $1.00 a pound ......... Most bacon these days is around $4.00 a pound


----------



## wazzuqer

gonna use 3 lbs bacon to 9 lbs venison


----------

